

The Obamacare Suits/Geeks Divide - clarkm
http://www.arnoldkling.com/blog/the-obamacare-suitsgeeks-divide/

======
mathattack

      7. For Christmas, someone should give President Obama and Secretary Sebelius a copy of The Mythical Man-month.
    

This captures exactly what I was thinking when I started reading about sending
in reinforcements.

~~~
hga
Yeah, by that time they might even have the right sort of motivation to
actually read it.

